# Post a pic of your desktop



## techbuzz (May 23, 2007)

I have always been interested in how other people organize their icons, wallpapers etc. 

Post a picture of your desktop.


----------



## DaMulta (May 23, 2007)

I have no icons. I hate Icons...I use toolbars for everything.

I would post a pic but it has the standered background from a fresh install right now.


----------



## ktr (May 23, 2007)

nice and clean


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 23, 2007)

Click me


----------



## DaMulta (May 23, 2007)

Click me 

Hey guys look at this code for what I did. It takes two pics the first one is the big one and the 2ed one is the small one.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 23, 2007)

Ty Multa...  I fixed it...  now fix yours.


----------



## zaqwsx (May 23, 2007)

Nice and simple


----------



## KennyT772 (May 23, 2007)

I  remote desktop. First screeny is my gaming rig second is the aim, torrent, music server.


----------



## Taz100420 (May 23, 2007)

Its my stepdads computer he lent me when mine blew up.....


----------



## mrw1986 (May 23, 2007)

Lots of crap on desktop...whenever I need to remember something I always make a text file...explains all the ones there.


----------



## blacktruckryder (May 23, 2007)

Here you go!


----------



## ex_reven (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 23, 2007)

mrw1986 said:


> Lots of crap on desktop...whenever I need to remember something I always make a text file...explains all the ones there.



I do that as well, though I usually don't give them names, so once every while I look at my desktop and find all kinds of things I don't understand. I also use my desktop as download folder so it's full of weird files of which I don't know what they are. Very messy.

Also, why is this thread under general hardware? Moved.


----------



## Wile E (May 23, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I do that as well, though I usually don't give them names, so once every while I look at my desktop and find all kinds of things I don't understand. I also use my desktop as download folder so it's full of weird files of which I don't know what they are. Very messy.



lol. I have the same exact problem. I just end up throwing random crap on my desktop, half of which, I completely forget what it is.


----------



## freaksavior (May 23, 2007)

before





after


----------



## Grings (May 23, 2007)

nice and clean


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 23, 2007)

Dual monitors, (Widget is wrong because I dont have my dashboard active), and no thats not my main character... my server's down.. (YAY PATCH DAY)


----------



## levi__ (May 23, 2007)

Maybe i should think about cleaning up..


----------



## ex_reven (May 24, 2007)

Why do people use double height start bars?
Seems like a waste of space to me


----------



## mandelore (May 24, 2007)

My original desktop, all are @ 1920x1200






My current desktop I made   (lol bet i get asked to take this down  )


----------



## Atech (May 24, 2007)

mandelore said:


> My original desktop, all are @ 1920x1200
> My current desktop I made   (lol bet i get asked to take this down  )


Hahah, nothing can be seen ... That's about as close as can be gotten though


----------



## DR.Death (May 24, 2007)




----------



## levi__ (May 24, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Why do people use double height start bars?
> Seems like a waste of space to me



It's not like it takes up that much space in 1600*1200. 
But i usually have a lot more apps running than in that screenshot, so it makes sense to me.


----------



## pbmaster (May 24, 2007)

Most of you prolly won't like mine. Everything is where I like it, though.


----------



## Mediocre (May 24, 2007)

Hows this...

Before:






(see next page for after )


----------



## Mediocre (May 24, 2007)

Thats the B-4

Heres the after:





Notice the $$ is missing


----------



## 3991vhtes (May 24, 2007)

Here's my desktop, I love that car.


----------



## DR.Death (May 24, 2007)

nice .... side note smoking is bad


----------



## Exceededgoku (May 25, 2007)

hows this?


----------



## freaksavior (May 25, 2007)

changed it again...........


----------



## Garb3 (May 25, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## Grings (May 25, 2007)

zeppelin


----------



## largon (May 25, 2007)




----------



## erocker (May 25, 2007)

Awesome desktop Largon!!!


----------



## techbuzz (May 25, 2007)

Exceededgoku said:


> hows this?



That car is sweet. Nice.


----------



## Wile E (May 25, 2007)

lol. I have a full size poster of that, largon


----------



## largon (May 26, 2007)

*Wile E*,
I wish 4335 x 2990 was enough for a decent print, but it isn't...


----------



## ex_reven (May 26, 2007)

largon said:


> *Wile E*,
> I wish 4335 x 2990 was enough for a decent print, but it isn't...



At about 200dpi you'd get about 55x40cm from that


----------



## largon (May 26, 2007)

Double that would be nice. 
Anyone know a site with a gallery of _high res_ art?


----------



## acousticlemur (May 26, 2007)

here is mine.


----------



## ex_reven (May 26, 2007)

largon said:


> Double that would be nice.
> Anyone know a site with a gallery of _high res_ art?



You might be able to get away with resizing it to ~1m.

Im not sure. It really depends on the viewing distance.
The image doesnt seem too complex, which IMO causes alot more pixelation when you upsample the image.


----------



## technicks (May 26, 2007)

FC Twente football club.


----------



## Greek (May 26, 2007)

heres mine on a crap saturday afternoon


----------



## ex_reven (May 26, 2007)

Nipply weather over there in england ay


----------



## largon (May 26, 2007)

Luckily he's got the german hydraulics demonstration vid running there in the taskbar so the weather shouldn't bother too much.


----------



## Chewy (May 26, 2007)

Heres a pic of mine.. nothing special havent played with it much been busy sorting out software/hardware issues.


----------



## Greek (May 27, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Nipply weather over there in england ay



indeed my friend


----------



## Eric3988 (May 27, 2007)

Hope nobody minds me asking how to post a pic of one's desktop?


----------



## DR.Death (May 27, 2007)

print screen boution and then past it into paint and save and post d


----------



## Eric3988 (May 27, 2007)

When I hit print screen nothing happens, thats how I thought you did it...


----------



## DR.Death (May 27, 2007)

hit it then go to paint and go up to edtit and press paste and all done


----------



## ex_reven (May 27, 2007)

What do you mean nothing happens?

Hit Print screen, open paint and hit "control v" to Paste the image into paint.
If it doesnt work you might need to hit print screen while holding shift or if you have a microsoft keyboard you need to turn "F lock" (function lock) off.


----------



## Eric3988 (May 27, 2007)

Okay, thanks for the help. LOL, should of known all I had to do was hit paste! Here goes...


----------



## Casheti (May 27, 2007)

I keep desktop icons to a minimum.


----------



## Greek (May 27, 2007)

no side bar wtf, tut tut tut


----------



## Casheti (May 27, 2007)

Yea it's not very useful...


----------



## Greek (May 27, 2007)

if ur casheti and does nothing apart from play games no its not lol


----------



## spud107 (May 27, 2007)

something bit different lol, not like this at the mo though.




geoshell.org if anyones interested


----------



## Casheti (May 27, 2007)

Ewww


----------



## Greek (May 27, 2007)

sorry but thats ugly


----------



## zekrahminator (May 27, 2007)

Even if it's ugly...it's clean .


----------



## zekrahminator (May 27, 2007)

Here's Darth Flatulence's .


----------



## largon (May 27, 2007)

*Greek*
Sure, side bar is _really_ useful, you can actually put some very interesting stuff there like a CPU load-a-meter (or two of them if you like), HDD usage meter (like it would need monitoring), clock (as if you need a clock on the freaking desktop?!?), or the calendar (just to know what day it is)...


----------



## Casheti (May 27, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Here's Darth Flatulence's .



Lol @ newb skin.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 27, 2007)

What's so newb about Luna Element 5?


----------



## Casheti (May 27, 2007)

It's ugly and nothing like Vista?


----------



## zekrahminator (May 27, 2007)

It's about as good as it gets in XP, and it's $110 less (I'm not pirating it) .


----------



## DR.Death (May 27, 2007)

ya some people like to buy there software were some like to steal it


----------



## Casheti (May 27, 2007)

Uhh, pirating ftw...


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> It's about as good as it gets in XP, and it's $110 less (I'm not pirating it) .


I found one a little closer, from here. Tho it seems to be missing now. It's called VistaZ4. I also have Zune installed from that site, which is what I usually run in blue.


----------



## spud107 (May 28, 2007)

geoshell is quite customisable via plugins/skins and the bars can be moved where you want, also doesnt use explorer, i jus never took the time to set it up properly,
heres current one(not geoshell),


----------



## Greek (May 28, 2007)

largon said:


> *Greek*
> Sure, side bar is _really_ useful, you can actually put some very interesting stuff there like a CPU load-a-meter (or two of them if you like), HDD usage meter (like it would need monitoring), clock (as if you need a clock on the freaking desktop?!?), or the calendar (just to know what day it is)...



well i need all that and i do use it, as i download lodas of stuff i like to know how much space i have left, i.e. one night i downloaded over 30gb, so i like to know whats going on, cpu meter tells me what i want to no when running some programs, for eg i know when my syst is running at normal speeds cz ma ram is at 32% but when it at 40 and im not running anything it makes me think, the other day i had a trojan, that was using lot of me, see unless u dnt need them, u dnt use them, as for the clock, thats just something u dnt need but u want, 

needs and wants are two diff things my friend


----------



## largon (May 7, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## panchoman (May 7, 2008)

why did you dig up this old thread when theres basically the same thread in the general nonsense that gets bumped like everyday?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=51852&page=29
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=51852&page=29


----------



## largon (May 7, 2008)

That didn't come up in a thread title search for "desktop".


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 7, 2008)

Laptop...


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 7, 2008)

Desktop


----------



## Ekklesis (May 7, 2008)

*My Desk*

My Desk:


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2008)

Heres mine: 

*note* i understand that my desktop in the screenshot looks tinted for some reason, i have no idea why. looks terrible in that picture 

**edit** it doesnt, must be my image viewer  sorry!


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 7, 2008)

Here is my Desktop...... Fresh Re-insall of Vista x64.  Still need to install more Games though.


----------



## adrianx (May 8, 2008)

scoutingwraith what is that second application bar?


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 8, 2008)

adrianx said:


> scoutingwraith what is that second application bar?



In which of the 2 pictures. 

If you are referring to my 1st one that is a program called Object Dock.


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 8, 2008)

Thought there was an identical thread in Genreal Nonsense, but meh...
here's mine


----------



## kenkickr (May 8, 2008)

So nice to have network backup!  Anyway here's mine


----------



## Lionheart (May 8, 2008)

Hey guys, heres my one!


----------

